# Animal playpen ??



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't know where to post this, but does anyone use like a playpen for their reptiles? I have leos and a hedgehog tht I'd like to have a little run around lol.. N e ideas??? I'm thinkin of just a pop up childrens one or something? 


0.3.0 leopard geckos
1.0.0 crested gecko 

Think iv done that right!! Lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

beckoneon said:


> I didn't know where to post this, but does anyone use like a playpen for their reptiles? I have leos and a hedgehog tht I'd like to have a little run around lol.. N e ideas??? I'm thinkin of just a pop up childrens one or something?
> 
> 
> 0.3.0 leopard geckos
> ...


I don't see the point of a playpen for a reptile. They can happily walk round in their vivariums with the right conditions instead of in some open area with the wrong conditions.


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it was mainly for my hog and got 2 leos who I'm feeding separately in a clear tub but coz they can see their reflection they're not bothered about the food.. lol.. Quite annoying. I just need to find a suitable wooden tub or something I guess!! 


0.3.0 leopard geckos
1.0.0 crested gecko 

Think iv done that right!! Lol


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

when i had a hamster i used this for playtime 
Play Pen for Hamsters by S.A.M. | Pets at Home

but since then, its become a very usefull playpen for my leos


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

In the Summer I try to get all my animals outside in the sunshine at least for 10 minutes a day each, so for my leopard geckos I do 2 things for 2 differently natured geckos.

The first gecko is very flighty and does not like to be handled very much so all I do is put her in a rub with a hide and leave the lid off, if the light is too overwhelming for her she can retreat to her hide, but mostly she does enjoy the fresh air because it is something different opposed to the different times of year.

The second is very tame and a little more inquisitive, so I let her out for a little roam and I line up 4 planks of wood which are larger than the rub for the other and again offer her a hide but again she hasn't done this.

I do this for a little bit of natural sunshine and fresh air, I am not into the hows and whys? but you might want to double check for geckos with sensitive eyes (red etc) that is if you wanted to do something similar.

During the other points of the year, I let them out for a good run around the room I keep them in, enrichment, stimulation and excersize,and they love it.

If you mean to keep them indoors "play pen" type of thing, personally I wouldn't bother, they usually don't venture very far, especially if you keep the doors shut with the room they are in.

I had mine out 15 minutes ago, it is kinda their routine to have a run around when I watch TV in the evening.


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Yer the two I want out are quite fast and don't like to be handled so they dont come out as much that's why id love a little run around for them where I can watch....they never.come out in their viv. Pretty lazy. Lol

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

beckoneon said:


> Yer the two I want out are quite fast and don't like to be handled so they dont come out as much that's why id love a little run around for them where I can watch....they never.come out in their viv. Pretty lazy. Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


 
They rarely will, it is a survival thing this species has learnt  the few times they will venture out might be to hide their head away in the cave and expose their body to light or to go hunting for food or to drink?

In honesty leopard geckos are quite boring animals as far as some other lizards go but I love mine all the same 

You could fix for planks of wood together or maybet even just 3 against a wall? make it big enough for them to run around in, but enough to be able to recapture 

Mine have habits of darting under the sofa so I use those draft stopper thingys to cover all the gaps up when they are out.


----------



## rey619 (Jun 10, 2010)

I almost bought a beautiful long nosed snow leo, She was seriously gorgeous but as I went to pay for her and the shop keeper opened up her viv to put her into a carry box she escaped and bolted to the other end of the shop and hid under a huge unit.

must not of liked me


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Yer I have one very tame Leo who Iv had from a baby, she gets the whole room but chooses to climb over me. She's ace. The other 2 I have I got from someone off here, wasn't handled much n you can really tell. It's a shame really, seeing what my others like but I'm gonna stick with them..Iv only had them bout a month so maybe still a little scared..

That link didn't work for the hamster thing  ill try find it though. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

The gecko I do have has no trust in me what so ever, when I bought her last year, she had lost the tip of her tail which healed and rounded, this was before I got her but you can still tell, I got her discounted because she had a few batters here and there but nothing I hadn't dealt with before.

I used to work in the shop I got her from, but she is very happy being left alone, she stresses out alot when I handle her, she might have her reasons for being like that? I don't know but I am happy leaving her alone.

She would stop eating for a while when I did try and handle her so she was clearly stressed.

I love her all the same though but I won't stress her out just for my own selfish gain.

I have had people come here who have no interest in reptiles laugh and show keen interest on the few occasions she has shown herself, she has alot of character jumping all over the viv but prefers to be handled as little as possible.


----------



## Annie92 (Jul 15, 2011)

I let mine out for a run around on my bed I jut stop er before she gets to the edge. I always block the bottom of the door though just incase!


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

for your hog why dont you try one ov those tortoise tables


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Yer i did think of a tortoise table but i'd like something that i can just dismantle easily..My daughter made one out of lego which worked well but don't want to have to do that every time lol... I'll keep having a browse and maybe leave my fast, shy leos to it! 
They walk on my hand happily in the viv but any slight movement from me they run, so i just thought it'd be nice if i could get them out for a run around and try and earn their trust. Wishful thinking though i suppose. I'll just let them get on with it


----------

